# 2009 Mercier Corvus Steel SOS!



## Discordant_Aesthete (Sep 5, 2010)

I recently had an unfortunate conference between metal road debris, my bike, some pavement, and a conveniently placed patch of grass, the result of which was that my bike got utterly trashed while I was virtually unscathed.

My problem: I trashed (and lost) my rear derailleur hanger and don't know what the replacement hanger looks like or should be. If you have one of these, could you send me any information you have on it or even just a good big picture of the hanger up close. 

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

Contact BD to find out what's compatible. Their Der. Hanger page has a list by mfg. 

It doesn't list the Steel Corvus by name, but it may be compatible with the available offerings. It's probably either the Zonal Al or the 7k series.


----------



## Discordant_Aesthete (Sep 5, 2010)

*It's true.....*

I've emailed BD, but was hoping that I might be able to get an after market hanger instead of waiting for them to ship it. Perhaps this is not an option though.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

People hardly ever post pictures of their BD bikes, let alone a derailleur hanger.

Best bet is probably to wait for BD's response about the appropriate der. hanger and then get a couple to have a spare.


----------

